# Are there any Girl in GBAtemp?



## lookout (Nov 9, 2006)

I was wondering if there any GBAtemp female user here?


----------



## kingeightsix (Nov 9, 2006)

i'm a female!


----------



## tshu (Nov 9, 2006)

why, do you want to make reproduce with them in the back of the testing forum?


----------



## elfgirl_45 (Nov 9, 2006)

*ahem* Last time I checked at least.


----------



## ugly_rose (Nov 9, 2006)

^  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Such prejudice, asking for girls in the off-topic forum, thinking that they don't tread into more technical forum sections such as flash hardware or some such.


----------



## lookout (Nov 9, 2006)

QUOTE(kingeightsix @ Nov 9 2006 said:


> i'm a female!








don be stupid kingeightsix you the one who made a topic "writing a love letter"

and even so i have listed most of your user name printed in some other site Discussion Boards 
which i believed it you. 
*dun mess with Phoenix Wright  *
















thank cornaljoe edit


----------



## cornaljoe (Nov 9, 2006)

QUOTE(lookout @ Nov 9 2006 said:


> QUOTE(kingeightsix @ Nov 9 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > i'm a female!
> ...



OMFG!!! I can't believe you didn't say it..........


OBJECTION!!!


----------



## lookout (Nov 9, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> OMFG!!! I can't believe you didn't say it..........
> 
> 
> OBJECTION!!!








*That my Line!*


----------



## Hitto (Nov 9, 2006)

There are no women on the internet, *everybody* knows that.

Even if you're a girl, on the net, you're a guy.


----------



## enoughrope (Nov 9, 2006)

Women are dorks!!


----------



## Westside (Nov 9, 2006)

If you appear as a girl on internet, you could very well be a 50 year old man behind that computer screen.


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 9, 2006)

QUOTE(Westside @ Nov 9 2006 said:


> If you appear as a girl on internet, you could very well be a 50 year old man behind that computer screen.


42 but who's counting?
-mother


----------



## Opium (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks for these eye opening tolerable views everybody. Nope no segregation going on here...


----------



## Harsky (Nov 9, 2006)

In before TITS OR GTFO


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 9, 2006)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Nov 9 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Westside @ Nov 9 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > If you appear as a girl on internet, you could very well be a 50 year old man behind that computer screen.
> ...








 Dang! I knew it!


...


----------



## adgloride (Nov 9, 2006)

/me says hes a woman and waits for all the PMs


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 9, 2006)

QUOTE(adgloride @ Nov 9 2006 said:


> /me says hes a woman and waits for all the PMs



PMS


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 9, 2006)

QUOTE(BlueStar @ Nov 9 2006 said:


> QUOTE(adgloride @ Nov 9 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > /me says hes a woman and waits for all the PMs
> ...








 Good catch BlueStar!


----------



## lagman (Nov 9, 2006)

Psyfira is a girl isn`t she?

Psyfira for GBAtemp goddess!


----------



## FranckKnight (Nov 9, 2006)

There are no girls on the intraweb!

They are creatures of legends like unicorns and honest lawyers.


----------



## kingeightsix (Nov 9, 2006)

LOL you caught me... btw, i said i was a G.I.R.L (guy in real life). didn't say i was female haha.

edit: ooops i said i was female! well... i meant GIRL! hahaa


----------



## Mehdi (Nov 9, 2006)

im not readin the posts but hell why does anyone even care.


----------



## OrR (Nov 9, 2006)

This whole topic is stupid.


----------



## Shinji (Nov 9, 2006)

QUOTE(kingeightsix @ Nov 9 2006 said:


> LOL you caught me... btw, i said i was a G.I.R.L (guy in real life). didn't say i was female haha.
> 
> edit: ooops i said i was female! well... i meant GIRL! hahaa
> 
> ...


Would it be wrong to say this topic has gone Gay?


----------



## Westside (Nov 9, 2006)

by this point I am highly disturbed, especially from kingeightsix.


----------



## TheStump (Nov 9, 2006)

WTF (why the fuk) did i even read this entire topic, i'm ashamed in myself, i thought i was better than this. IF you are looking for girls i do believe THIS is a brilliant source.  acording to TOM. (hes swimming in them /me nudges mthrnite to photoshop an image of TOM pimping women...in a pimp suit. i cant be bothered personally.
though keep in mind mthrnite's emo mode may need to be engaged!


----------



## TheStump (Nov 9, 2006)

..PMS



QUOTE(kingeightsix @ Nov 10 2006 said:


> LOL *you caught me*... btw, i said i was a G.I.R.L (guy in real life). didn't say i was female haha.
> 
> edit: ooops i said i was female! well... i meant GIRL! hahaa




..red handed?

...IN YOUR ENDO!

/me wipes tears.


----------



## Shtroodle (Nov 9, 2006)

I know a girl - and she's even real! Does that count?


----------



## Psyfira (Nov 9, 2006)

QUOTE(OrR @ Nov 9 2006 said:


> This whole topic is stupid.


Exactly. *bitchslap* Begone!

(laguerzinho: lol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 9, 2006)

QUOTE(Shtroodle @ Nov 9 2006 said:


> I know a girl - and she's even real! Does that count?


Only to 10, Mudhead.
(sorry, y'know, any excuse to spit out a Firesign Theatre reference...)


----------



## Sara (Nov 9, 2006)

yes


----------



## Julee (Nov 9, 2006)

Im a lesbian..so I guess I dont count.


----------



## lagman (Nov 9, 2006)

If it´s true it counts double.


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 9, 2006)

QUOTE(Julee @ Nov 9 2006 said:


> Im a lesbian..so I guess I dont count.


Almost all of my female friends are lesbians (they tend to travel together j/k) so yes Julee, in my book you count.
Not that there's anything _wrong_  with that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Hey I just winked at a lesbian!)


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm a girl, or a 50 year old pervert, take a chance at guessing. 
I don't have any skirts though, but anyways. Do "tomboys" count? lol.
RDF


----------



## OrR (Nov 9, 2006)

QUOTE(Julee @ Nov 9 2006 said:


> Im a lesbian..so I guess I dont count.


Last thing _I_ heard was that pretty much all lesbians are girls. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The two I know are, at least.


----------



## thieves like us (Nov 9, 2006)

I don't know about that. I've always considered myself a lesbian. (yes, quite a bit butch, and sporting a penis, but a lesbian nonetheless. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh wait a minute... is this the topic discussing porn preferences? in that case, still covered.


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm a lesbien trapped in a male body.  I LOOOOOOOVE WOMEN!


----------



## HugeCock (Nov 9, 2006)

I normally have a girl on my lap as I browse GBAtemp does that count? (Unfortunatly they know very little on gaming)


----------



## Extreme Coder (Nov 9, 2006)

QUOTE(HugeCock @ Nov 9 2006 said:


> I normally have a girl on my lap as I browse GBAtemp does that count? (Unfortunatly they know very little on gaming)


Be careful, your other daughter might get jealous


----------



## Westside (Nov 10, 2006)

Man, that was amazing ExtreamCoder...


----------



## AshuraZro (Nov 10, 2006)

There girl in gbatemp? Impossible say me. Mr. Potato Head say:


----------



## Smuff (Nov 10, 2006)

Well said Mr Potato Head


----------



## HelloKitty (Nov 10, 2006)

I've been around and posting often..
I guess no one notices


----------



## lagman (Nov 10, 2006)

That´s true, I apologize, but, you know with your avatar is easy to think you´re a man


----------



## HelloKitty (Nov 10, 2006)

QUOTE(laguerzinho @ Nov 9 2006 said:


> That´s true, I apologize, but, you know with your avatar is easy to think you´re a man



Oh.. so you're saying I look like a man huh?


----------



## lagman (Nov 10, 2006)

No, I´m saying that the girl in your avatar is so cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , that I won´t be surprised if a man use it as his avatar just to smile when he see it.
I will!


----------



## HelloKitty (Nov 10, 2006)

QUOTE(laguerzinho @ Nov 9 2006 said:


> No, I´m saying that the girl in your avatar is so cute
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh okay.. good answer


----------



## nintendofreak (Nov 10, 2006)

is you  in ur avatar pic Hellokitty?


----------



## HelloKitty (Nov 10, 2006)

QUOTE(nintendofreak @ Nov 10 2006 said:


> is youÂ in ur avatar pic Hellokitty?



yeah.. thats me


----------



## lagman (Nov 10, 2006)

Did you see?





 Now back to smile time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: 

Post 400!!


----------



## Westside (Nov 10, 2006)

For all you know, *she* could also be a 50 year old molester looking for young boys on internet.  I joke, I joke, but it's a possibility guys, last time I've been  highly disappointed when I found out the main character of the new final fantasy was just a metro-sexual dude, and not a cute girl (*Shivers*, they look more like a girl than a girl).


----------



## lookout (Nov 10, 2006)

This topic went over 1,500 viewer and we don't know if there a girl in here?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I not sure Nicole is HelloKitty = girl 
A another picture of her was make us clear....


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 10, 2006)

hey, we've about got enough womyn for a good game of beach volleyball!
Me, Julee, Elfgirl & RDF against all youuu suckaaaaas!


----------



## Veho (Nov 10, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I not sure Nicole is HelloKitty = girl
> A another picture of her was make us clear....



Indeed, we need more pictures of cute girls on this site


----------



## cenotaph (Nov 10, 2006)

This would be the dumbest topic I've encountered on this board. Thanks for the laughs.

... what's the point anyhow? What does gender matter? The content's the important part, not whoever's behind it.


----------



## Smuff (Nov 10, 2006)

There are actually 7 girls in GBATemp.......... 3 of whom are under the age of 9; 2 are lesbians; 1 is a 37 year old Wiccan from Hertfordshire; and the other is a professional goat wrestler who wrestles under the stage name of "Gertie"


----------



## your_second_mum (Nov 10, 2006)

QUOTE(Westside @ Nov 10 2006 said:


> last time I've beenÂ highly disappointed when I found out the main character of the new final fantasy was just a metro-sexual dude, and not a cute girl (*Shivers*, they look more like a girl than a girl).


I totally agree, I really don't understand why square-enix feels the need to have their guys look like fags.

This really is a stupid topic, but it sure does get alot of people talking.


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 10, 2006)

Sumbuddy sed pix plz!




Me and my best lesbian buddy back in '84.
Which Witch is Which?

oops, yeah, the chest hair just might give it away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: it's a halloween party by the way, otherwise I wouldn't have worn _quite_  as much makeup!


----------



## Smuff (Nov 10, 2006)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Nov 10 2006 said:


> oops, yeah, the chest hair just might give it away


Ummm.... is she the one with the chest hair ???


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 10, 2006)

QUOTE(rambozotheclown @ Nov 10 2006 said:


> QUOTE(mthrnite @ Nov 10 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > oops, yeah, the chest hair just might give it away
> ...



Wanna try your luck sailor?


----------



## TPi (Nov 10, 2006)

no


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Nov 10, 2006)

There were alot of girls in the Tetris tournament. So yes, there are girls. And the french girl that won the DS Lite was cute too, but I guess some guys were harassing her, so she changed her profile pic to a girl flipping the bird.

Who is the most beautiful person on GBA temp though?
We need to have a contest, pronto.


----------



## thefoxhole (Nov 10, 2006)

QUOTE(oscarmejia @ Nov 10 2006 said:


> There were alot of girls in the Tetris tournament. So yes, there are girls. And the french girl that won the DS Lite was cute too, but I guess some guys were harassing her, so she changed her profile pic to a girl flipping the bird.
> 
> Who is the most beautiful person on GBA temp though?
> We need to have a contest, pronto.


I win.. lol no i agree! contest time!


----------



## HelloKitty (Nov 10, 2006)

you guys are funny.. how about posting your guys pictures up?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but i give in.. I dont want any doubt that a girl beat most of you in tetris..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so here's another pic..


----------



## Westside (Nov 10, 2006)

..wow, I'm speechless...
But, I wouldn't mind posting a picture of my girlfriend Betty (A C-7 assault rifle) up in the future, my Sergeant told me it's the only girlfriend I'll ever have since I join the army... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-BTW, it's a picture of her fully disassembled on the bed.


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Nov 10, 2006)

like you haven't ever seena  girl before

wait that's probably true for most of you


----------



## Costello (Nov 10, 2006)

HelloKitty honey I told you not to threaten our relationship by posting pictures of yourself.


----------



## HelloKitty (Nov 10, 2006)

QUOTE(Costello @ Nov 10 2006 said:


> HelloKitty honey I told you not to threaten our relationship by posting pictures of yourself.



yeah.. but these guys were teasing me.. telling me that they think i'm a guy!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you guys better watch out.. before you get banned!


----------



## lagman (Nov 10, 2006)

QUOTE(HelloKitty @ Nov 10 2006 said:


> you guys are funny.. how about posting your guys pictures up?Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 I won´t doubt it for a second, my mom will kick my ass on Columns any time!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








I swear I`m not 15  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HK:...what do you do to be so relaxed?


----------



## HelloKitty (Nov 10, 2006)

QUOTE(laguerzinho @ Nov 10 2006 said:


> HK:...what do you do to be so relaxed?



play games  and read up on stuff at gbatemp of course


----------



## lagman (Nov 10, 2006)

QUOTE(Westside @ Nov 10 2006 said:


> ....
> -BTW, it's a picture of her fully disassembled on the bed.
> 
> 
> ...



That doesn´t work for me  :'(


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Nov 10, 2006)

can we change the topic of this thread to post pictures of your self instead?

I'll be getting a picture soon with my beautiful new hazel eyes


----------



## Costello (Nov 10, 2006)

You can start a new topic if you wish.
Although I believe there's already been hundreds of "post a picture of yourself" topics before.
but you can probably start a new one because people change


----------



## dice (Nov 10, 2006)

QUOTE(HelloKitty @ Nov 10 2006 said:


> you guys are funny.. how about posting your guys pictures up?Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey babe my lips are registered weapons


----------



## bay0man (Nov 10, 2006)

omg no fatz gamerboys only 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i wanna see psyfiras picture


----------



## bay0man (Nov 10, 2006)

i think psyfira looks like this (hot chick!) just my estimation .. 




i stol e image from makeoutclub.com profile but its already deleted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i dont remember who is that girl so


----------



## SaiZou (Nov 10, 2006)

QUOTE(HelloKitty @ Nov 10 2006 said:


> you guys are funny.. how about posting your guys pictures up?Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i will i dont really care as much is girls are on gbatemp or the internet.......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






REALLLLY BLURRY sry bad cam....


----------



## Psyfira (Nov 10, 2006)

QUOTE(rambozotheclown @ Nov 10 2006 said:


> There are actually 7 girls in GBATemp.......... 3 of whom are under the age of 9; 2 are lesbians; 1 is a 37 year old Wiccan from Hertfordshire; and the other is a professional goat wrestler who wrestles under the stage name of "Gertie"


Dammit! I knew my short-lived sporting career would come back to haunt me


----------



## Smuff (Nov 10, 2006)

QUOTE(Psyfira @ Nov 10 2006 said:


> Dammit! I knew my short-lived sporting career would come back to haunt me


Gertie !!!!! How you doing ?? I was you biggest fan!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I haven't seen you since the infamous chicken-tossing incident of '97 (The less said about that, the better I think)


----------



## lookout (Nov 10, 2006)

QUOTE(HelloKitty @ Nov 10 2006 said:


> you guys are funny.. how about posting your guys pictures up?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  they already give me a warning bar?
(you see)


HelloKitty I bet you getting alot of PM  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sorry bring this topic up!
after all there is a really lovely girl here .....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank.. Nicole  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




topic end


----------

